# Intake noise



## Guest (Sep 26, 2002)

I was just curious how loud the stillen intakes really are. I don't want my car to be really loud but would love the performance enhancement.

Thanks


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Joe said:


> *I was just curious how loud the stillen intakes really are. I don't want my car to be really loud but would love the performance enhancement.
> 
> Thanks *


They are almost as quiet as the stock unit. The resonator between the MAF and Throttle Body keep the noise levels way down.


----------



## snkee200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

OMG! i can't believe that you don't want your intake to be loud. that is the best sounding part on the car. i love hearing the intake over exaughst.


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

snkee200sx said:


> *OMG! i can't believe that you don't want your intake to be loud. that is the best sounding part on the car. i love hearing the intake over exaughst. *


i agree sometimes its cool to hear that deep throaty sound but the 3.5's tend to get annoying at times.


----------



## scottlny (Oct 15, 2002)

Slurppie said:


> *i agree sometimes its cool to hear that deep throaty sound but the 3.5's tend to get annoying at times. *


I disagree.. I love the sound of my CAI.. not so crazy about the missing resonator though.. I need to put a magnaflow in as a resonator as right now it drones at low speeds. Might have to look for some clips I posted on "another" forum


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2002)

*How can you not love this?*

I love the sound of the intake on my lil' 4 banger...

http://www.iconis.com/altima/vids/road test.WMV

Lemme know if you have a prob loading that vid. 

Mike


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Sounds good! Is it a 5 speed or auto?


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

i've got the Stillen on my 2.5 and it is def louder, and exponentially when the secondaries open.


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

I love the sound of the Injen and the Stillen mufflers!


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2002)

My Alti is a 5 spd. I love it.


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

*a SS Alty*

So mike whats makes a 2.5 S SS? meaning Super Sport I take it? Did you put some SS badges on your Alty?


----------



## scottlny (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: a SS Alty*



Buddy02 said:


> *So mike whats makes a 2.5 S SS? meaning Super Sport I take it? Did you put some SS badges on your Alty? *


Buddy is on a roll..  I think he means Sheer Silver


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

Thats my next mod some SS badges!!
LOL


----------



## scottlny (Oct 15, 2002)

Buddy02 said:


> *Thats my next mod some SS badges!!
> LOL  *



Oh vey..


----------



## gtw00 (Oct 16, 2002)

i have a pop charger from south west autoworks for my 2.5
its no overly loud, but the is a difference in sound, esp when im heavy onthe gas, i always get people turning their heads and looking. 

only time i notice its realy loud is when its in a tunnel or parking garage, to me it sound alot like an R1 bike with loud exhaust pipes, if you can picture that sound, i too ahave a clip up someplace on that other "lesser" board. ill have to look for it


----------



## gtw00 (Oct 16, 2002)

gtw00 said:


> *i have a pop charger from south west autoworks for my 2.5
> its no overly loud, but there is a difference in sound oner the stock, esp when im heavy onthe gas, i always get people turning their heads and looking.
> 
> only time i notice its realy loud is when its in a tunnel or parking garage, to me it sound alot like an R1 bike with loud exhaust pipes, if you can picture that sound, i too ahave a clip up someplace on that other "lesser" board. ill have to look for it *


here is that sound clip
http://www.iconis.com/altima/vids/inside.wav 
its not the greatest, recorded it over my cell phone and then transfered it to my computer. this is taken from the inside of the car.


----------



## gtw00 (Oct 16, 2002)

hmmm, for some reason its not working. o well if anyone wants i can email it to them, i have no way of hosting it on a site


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

I have to agree the sound of an intake is awesome. With my Frankencar w/Apexi I kind of get the best of both worlds. During normal driving it is almost non-existant. But when I get on it boy does it screem... I LOVE IT!


----------



## JBL85 (Oct 17, 2002)

I was racing down a street with just my stillen intake. My friend who lives nearby heard my car and mistaked it with something more expensive only to see me flying by 


Does anyone know if there is a replacement tube that can be boought to fit in between the maf and throttle body instead of that rubber hosing piece ?


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2002)

i need an intake. do you guys think i should get one off of ebay??


----------



## gtw00 (Oct 16, 2002)

call up alex at SWA, got mine from him for $55.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2002)

gtw00 said:


> *here is that sound clip
> http://www.iconis.com/altima/vids/inside.wav
> its not the greatest, recorded it over my cell phone and then transfered it to my computer. this is taken from the inside of the car. *


 that's pretty good for recording over you cell phone. I love the sound of my cai. it really screams at high rpm's.


----------



## gtw00 (Oct 16, 2002)

woo hoo, the link works i thought it was dead.

yeah its not a bad sound at all, im still waiting to see if alex is goign to put out a mid pipe for it, right now all it is is a cone filter that bolts onto the existing maf. there is an increase in power and the sounds is great, not bad for $55, i was going to go with a drop in k&n but i think this was much better


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

JBL85 said:


> *I was racing down a street with just my stillen intake. My friend who lives nearby heard my car and mistaked it with something more expensive only to see me flying by
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if there is a replacement tube that can be boought to fit in between the maf and throttle body instead of that rubber hosing piece ? *


I think Frankencar sell the mid pipe by itself. Alex is making one too... You can always make your own, 3 inch diameter PVC pipe.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2002)

Yeah my hosting company has been pissing me off. I am getting my last month's hosting fees back ($24.99) and cancelling my service. Not worth the hassle. So no more fast hosting for a while


----------



## JBL85 (Oct 17, 2002)

OhTwoAltimaSE said:


> *I think Frankencar sell the mid pipe by itself. Alex is making one too... You can always make your own, 3 inch diameter PVC pipe. *



Its a 3inch OD?

I think I will order some aluminum myself and fabricate one. Make a clean looking one, I really was never fond of PVC in my engine bay


----------



## Ratwayne (Oct 16, 2002)

gtw00 said:


> *here is that sound clip
> http://www.iconis.com/altima/vids/inside.wav
> its not the greatest, recorded it over my cell phone and then transfered it to my computer. this is taken from the inside of the car. *


Wow, 9 seconds sound fine and you were shifting at the same time!


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

OhTwoAltimaSE said:


> *I think Frankencar sell the mid pipe by itself. Alex is making one too... You can always make your own, 3 inch diameter PVC pipe. *


just make sure you buy yourself a 1" filter to go onto the crank case(right term?) ventilation line that comes off the resonator and you can get rid of the resonator too.


----------

